# Exchange +GMAIL +Snow leopard



## Link1993 (27 Septembre 2009)

Alors voila, j'ai un compte GMAIL que je synchronise avec mon pocket pc en exchange. Je voudrais pouvoir remplacer mn compte imap gmail par GMAIL Exchange sur apple mail de maniere a synchroniser, les mails evidemment et mes contactes et calendrier. Si quelqu'un peu m'obtenir la manip a faire, il serai le bienvenue !!!!


merci d'avance,


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2009)

Gmail n'est pas un compte Exchange. Pour les paramétrages Google/Snow Leopard, tu peux voir ce qui a déjà été dit sur un fil similaire récemment.


----------



## CrackAMouet (3 Octobre 2009)

Il est maintenant possible de configurer son compte GMail en Exchange sur son iPhone pour recevoir les mails en Push et synchroniser ses contacts et calendriers.
Sur mon iPhone cela marche sans problème, mais je n'arrive pas à configurer Mail sous SL en Exchange.
Je cherche donc également la solution comme le demande Link1993


----------



## Aliboron (3 Octobre 2009)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Je cherche donc également la solution comme le demande Link1993


... et la réponse est la même. Un compte Gmail n'est pas un compte Exchange, et un Mac n'est pas un iPhone (et ne gère pas le push). Le fil indiqué plus haut précise comment paramétrer la récupérations des données depuis Gmail.


----------



## CrackAMouet (3 Octobre 2009)

Un Mac n'est pas un iPhone certe, mais lors de la configuration sur iPhone ou Windows Mobile on configure bien Mail, Contact, Calendrier comme un compte Exchange alors je me permet de penser que cela est possible et je n'ai pas la science infuse mais n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi un compte "considéré" comme Exchange fonctionne sur un Mobile et pas sur un Mac.
http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=138740&topic=14252


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (31 Octobre 2009)

&#8657;

Ca m'intéresse aussi moi !!!


----------



## Link1993 (1 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Gmail n'est pas un compte Exchange. Pour les paramétrages Google/Snow Leopard, tu peux voir ce qui a déjà été dit sur un fil similaire récemment.



DSL du retard de la reponse, mais, pas de notification, et j'ai retrouver (par hasard ^^')  mon poste...

Donc, reponse 

He si, Gmail fonctionne bien en exchange, et ca fait 1 an et demi pourtant 

Malheureusement, la mauvaise nouvelle dans tout ca, c'est que ca fonctionne avec exchange 2003, et non 2007, or SL utilise que 2007, donc.... on l'a dans le c--

Par contre, etonnament, il n'ont toujours pas activer l'option tache de exchange... ça fait planter directe la connexion avec active sync... enfin bon.

Voila, et  dsl de la reponse longue (et mauvaise pour certain ?)

ps : si quelqu'un cherche quand meme les parametre, je les ai :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------




Aliboron a dit:


> ... et la réponse est la même. Un compte Gmail n'est pas un compte Exchange, et un Mac n'est pas un iPhone (et ne gère pas le push). Le fil indiqué plus haut précise comment paramétrer la récupérations des données depuis Gmail.



Je crois que t'as pas piger ce qu'est exchange... Ce n'ai pas une interface push, c'est un protocole de syncronisation, qui permet a present d'utiliser push, c'est pas pareille !.
Le principe est de syncroniser tout, pour avoir tout hors de chez soit et toujours syncroniser. Apres, pour est activable. (ou pas), mais tout cela peut tres bien rester manuel (comme dans mon cas)


----------



## Fozzy (10 Mai 2011)

Link1993 a dit:


> ps : si quelqu'un cherche quand meme les parametre, je les ai :rateau:



Moi je veux bien les paramètres STP.


----------

